
I Sold $13,000 of a Card Game in 2 Months Then Got Sued and Lost It All - pedrolins
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-localized-cards-against-humanity-gamed-instagram-made-dollar13000-and-got-shut-down-by-university-n97y3y7s
======
ThePowerOfFuet
That website's cookie notice is in blatant contravention of EU law. They set
cookies if you even attempt to scroll, and you cannot opt out.

~~~
ryanlol
Do you actually feel that there is an interesting conversation to be had about
this? I doubt it.

If you don’t want sites to set cookies, don’t let them.

